# natural treatment for baby with thrush?



## spinmom (Jan 9, 2007)

my 8 mo has thrush are there any natural treatments? she is almost exclusively breast fed.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is Dr. Jack Newman's protocol for thrush - but it aimed at moms who have nipple pain, not just the baby. He does mention acidophilis for baby and mom, as well as a natural way to clean bras, toys etc (vinegar and water.) He also mentions grapefruit seed extract for mom.

http://www.drjacknewman.com/index.ph...d=39&Itemid=69

hope that helps.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

grapefruit seed extract worked great for us! she was all cleared up in 3 days! (although you have to continue treatment for 2 weeks to make sure its 100% gone!)


----------



## LittleRocketMom (Jan 5, 2008)

My ped recommended Nystatin. Please tell me why this isn't mentioned on Jack Newman's website. Is it too agressive? I think I might try the grapefruit seed extract....


----------



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleRocketMom* 
My ped recommended Nystatin. Please tell me why this isn't mentioned on Jack Newman's website. Is it too agressive?

Thrush is the worst, hu? Nystatin is prescribed many times for the breastfeeding mom with thrush... the down side is that it is usually less effective at eliminating thrush than other treatments options. Plus, its daily use of 4x/day for 2 weeks can be difficult. For me, it was just remembering to follow the recommended dosage for this amount of time, etc. Hence, the reason I became familiar with the different type of options to treat thrush.

take care!


----------



## annran (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spinmom* 
my 8 mo has thrush are there any natural treatments? she is almost exclusively breast fed.

Ok, I'm a newbie, still going through threads- And I'm sure I read somewhere where this mom cured herself of thrush by putting in coconut oil from down under- she didnt say it was for babies
In fact I recall seeing it in 2 threads-

And I know for a fact that coconut oil is ingested in many countries on a regular basis-

think thats worht a shot? remember to get virgin or organic, not refined.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleRocketMom* 
My ped recommended Nystatin. Please tell me why this isn't mentioned on Jack Newman's website. Is it too agressive? I think I might try the grapefruit seed extract....

Actually, I bet it isn't considered aggressive enough!








Depending where you live, over half the cases of thrush can be resistant to nystatin.


----------



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

Some people also make a paste out of acidophilus tablets and put this in baby's diaper, mouth, etc.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you ever tried gentian violet?


----------



## Karly1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,
Just thought I'd chime in with my experience. My 8 week old newborn and I developed thrush immediately after leaving the hospital. Nystatin was prescribed for DD, however, did nothing to resolve the thrush. Next we tried Diflucan - 17 days for me and 14 days for her. This helped to slow down the yeast, but did not actually get rid of it. Meanwhile, we have both been taking probiotics, washing clothes in vinegar/water, vinegar rinses for nipples after each feeding and topical monistat for nipples. Also, I was in so much pain for the first 6 weeks, I could only breast feed during the day - and at night, I took a break and pumped at each feeding (what a PITA







). Well.....after the diflucan didn't kick it - I decided to try a round of gentian violet. I have to say that the GV almost got rid of the white carpet on DD tongue (ALMOST). I have also been taking GSE tablets (3x/day) and GSE rinses after each feeding. I still use monistat on nipples during day, and a mixture of tea tree oil/olive oil at night. I switch off, as I have found this to work the best, and it helps to relieve dry skin on nipples. GSE has a tendency to be very drying, so if the nips get very dry, I use extra virgin coconut oil. I also take coconut oil 1-2tbsp each day (best in coffee or tea). We have not totally kicked the thrush, however, it is about 90% gone! Breastfeeding has become very tolerable and is sometimes completely pain free. DD still has a slight white coat to her tongue, so we will be doing another round of GV this week. Good luck kicking those evil yeasty beasties. Feel free to PM me if you want any additional info.
Karly


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

when we had thrush we finally beat it with gentian violet on my nipples, nystatin liquid for baby's mouth and my nipples, and Motherlove brand thrush relief cream (organic herbs in soothing cream).

The pain was awful and nearly ruined our nursing at 3 months. but it ended up Ok. just watch out for the GV, it seriously stains everything purple.!

there is a really good, long thrush support thread in the Bf problems sub-forum.


----------

